# Sleep aids and fertility



## needshelp

Does anyone know if sleep aids such as ambien can affect fertility? I read it in a blog on TTC forum and now am freaking that this may have been my problem for the past 17 months?!!? Any input?


----------



## Robyn321

Some sleep aids can definitely affect pregnancy - mention it to your dr. I have been on sleep aids for years but when we started ttc my dr told me to switch to a different one that was safe for pregnancy - I am currently being prescribed sinequin.


----------



## susan_1981

I heard that sleeping aids can dry up your CM which can obviously affect fertility. Have you been taking them for the past 17 months? I take them occasionally when I can't drop off to sleep and I always worry if it's in my 2 week wait in case the miracle happens and I fall pregnant but then my mum said that when she was pregnant with me, she had to go into hospital for 2 weeks bed rest (I'm a twin) - I think that's what they did back then - and she said they gave her sleeping pills to help her sleep. We turned out fine so I would think they're fine xxx


----------



## Emryn

needshelp said:


> Does anyone know if sleep aids such as ambien can affect fertility? I read it in a blog on TTC forum and now am freaking that this may have been my problem for the past 17 months?!!? Any input?

Ive had the same question. I've been TTC for 13 months. I actually just spoke to my OB-GYN about this. She said that she didn't think it would be an issue. I take Ambien every night. I can't sleep without it. She said that getting off Ambien or sleep aids if you truly need them will mess up your sleep rhythms which can making trying to conceive challenging. My acupuncturist said similar things. Although obviously the best option is to get off medication. That is not an issue I can face at the moment with all the other stresses of ttc. Good luck to you! Try not to stress. It's very hard not to pin point something in ones life to blame for not getting our bfp yet. It will come. (It is so much easier to type that than believe it myself) HA! Baby dust to you!:hugs:


----------



## 2Dogs1Cat

try Melatonin, about 3 mg.

Look it up but it is the same chemical that naturally triggers sleep anyway and some studies here in the US are saying it helps egg quality.

I LOVE it and have never slept better. They do say if you use it you should take a week off every three months so you are not dependent on it for sleep.

You will need to do your own research and talk to your DR. Some people are sworn against it, some people love it. This is the study that got me trying it:

https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art29772.asp

I have seen only positive results. My cycle this time was exactly on schedule, I surged on the right day and for only 2 days (last cycle was 5 days! Weird!) and, most of all, I am sleeping beautifully. And with all the stress of trying to get pregnant, that is such a blessing!

Good Luck!


----------



## sleepaidsrevi

Pregnancy may bring on insomnia, sleeping pills and pregnancy may not be a good combination. Immediately cont. wd dr.


----------



## Princess Lou

I have had sleeping issues since I was a child along with severe headaches. The pills I was taking for my headaches also induced sleep so I was getting a good 8-9 hours a night. Since starting TTC I had to stop taking them as they were not safe.

I still have problems sleeping and with my head, although the only thing I can do to help my headaches is rest and sleep. I was prescribed strong anti-histamines to help me get to sleep but can only take them for the first two to three days of AF. 

I would recommend speaking to your doctor about the ones you are taking, some are safe whilst others may prevent pregnancy and others can harm the baby.

Good luck. X


----------

